# native vs hobie



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Just looking for some input on the native propel pedal drive vs the hobie mirage drive , which one is the better bang for my buck


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a recent post on here about this very subject. You should also search the Florida sportsman no motor zone forum. There is a post that goes into detail as to why the Propel Drive is horrible.


----------



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

mirage drive is incredible. there is a reason hobie is #1.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah having a prop on a kayak that you are fishing from sounds like a bad idea. At least when you are in a boat and you get line around the prop you can just trim the motor up. Good luck in a kayak when you are far from shore..


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

The native propel is a terrible kayak. Native makes a number of great boats, but this one is quite the opposite. It's simple...Ocean Kayak Torque for a motorized yak or Hobie for pedaling.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Hobie rules native drools


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

I am in the same boat, leaning towards hobie.. but i am going to demo the mariner tomorrow just to say i've actually tried it..

I think the best boat Native makes is the ultimate.. for lakes or river fishing its awesome.. probably not something you would take in the surf though since you could find yourself trying to paddle a bath tub.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hobie all reasons above plus the native weighs in at 87# the same as a pro angler. I sure wouldn't want to have to carry that rig to far.


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info sounds like hobie is the winner, but I agree with the guy who's going to test run the native tomorrow me to. One more thing where can I test run a hobie


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Key sailing on pensacola beach!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried them both the difference is like riding a bike a one speed gose the same speed no matter the effort but the ten speed can go faster with less effort. The Hobie is the ten speed.


----------

